# CoronaVirus Updates



## Elvia1023 (Mar 27, 2020)

I figure this forum should have a thread just about new info anyone reads about or experiences for themselves. Has anyone been tested positive on here yet? I realize it's all over the place and many are probably annoyed with it all. But most of us are stuck at home and this stuff does interest me so I figured I would start posting info I find relevant. If anyone wants to add to the thread that would be great because I think even though info is everywhere we still know very little about the virus.

I know most of us would be fine if we caught it but it's not just about us. I even went on holiday to a hot spot earlier on as I figured I don't care if I catch it and figured if I get it I will just self isolate. Now more and more info has come out and whilst I still think I would be totally fine I would hate to pass it onto anyone else. 

Many people are ignoring the rules because they think it's not even bad but new info suggests it's a lot worst than many think. Deaths are getting younger and younger but sure the majority of deaths are very old people. However they are warning young people it can cause permanent damage to your lungs so it's not something you want to catch so be smart and follow the guildlines/rules.

I have read little about the damage to the lungs the virus creates. It's permanent damage as well and it's one of the reasons they are saying to young people yes you will recover but you need to be concerned about the damage the virus can cause. I read about one young guy in the UK was told his lungs were perfomring at 20% less capacity and it could basically be compared to a person who had smoked 30 per day for 20 years (he had never smoked before so should have 99-100% capacity but was at 80%). I just done a quick Google search and the 1st thing to come up is this which illustrates the damage excellently...

https://www.wvlt.tv/content/news/-V...ve-damage-the-virus-can-cause--569053331.html


----------



## bbuck (Mar 27, 2020)

It still seems that there is little definitely known about this disease.  And most things I see are just supposition.  I don't suppose we will have any real facts for some time.  From the 10's of thousands of cases in the US a handful of people have damaged lungs but we don't know what there history was. If they had an undiagnosed condition, smoked vaped etc. The last I resd the other day WHO expected a fatality rate of just over 1%. With that mostly all coming from older people. As most people that catch it will probably never be officially diagnosed with it we we never know for sure the real numbers.


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 27, 2020)

I live in the Bay Area and they just started drive through testing in Hayward on Monday at a local Fire Department.  They're doing the tests every day.  On day one, Monday, 54 people out of 207 tested positive.  More than 25%.  You had to be symptomatic and have a minimum 100 degree fever to be tested.  It will be interesting to see what the results for the week are!  Those results don't account for those who have the disease, are contagious, but aren't symptomatic.  Obviously the number of those infected and spreading it is much higher.

https://www.kron4.com/news/bay-area/54-people-test-positive-on-1st-day-of-haywards-free-coronavirus-testing/


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 27, 2020)

Rex Feral over at PM posted this.

Copy and paste from my email..........

An online meeting was held last evening with Dr. Wen Hong Zhang discussing the China experience with COVID-19.

There were ~7000 attendees, mostly from the United States.

The following are notes provided to me (I was not on the call):

-*Predicted number of cases in Shanghai with exponential growth was calculated to be nearly one million by March 1, but social distancing avoided this.*

-Cases went down to zero or near zero by late-Feb, and there is now a small second wave from imported cases.

-Key to mitigating spread in Shanghai was doing diagnostic COVID test on every suspected case.

-All patients with positive COVID PCR were admitted to a designated COVID hospital regardless of their level of illness.

-Coinfection was very common with other respiratory bacteria and common cold viruses, and >50% patients were positive for a co-infection with a respiratory organism.

-*False negative rate of COVID PCR even with two serial swabs was 10-30%!* Next Generation Sequencing for COVID was used as the gold standard.

-RSV, Mycoplasma and Parainfluenza virus also caused similar bilateral CT findings to COVID. Molecular diagnostics was needed, and even two negative PCRs, for suspected cases on CT - they sent Next Gen Sequencing, a PCR to National Lab, a 3rd local PCR, and local PCR in another swab location (e.g. anal) (e.g. sent all 4) before they would r/o COVID.

-Mean incubation was 6.4 days, and patients were quarantined mean 5.5 days from symptom onset, with this approach the "curve" was 1 month in duration.

-*Hydroxychloroquine is in a multicenter RCT in China and will be published "very soon".*

-LDH and D-Dimer was associated with development of ARDS.

-He felt there is a narrow window between positive CT findings and deterioration to ARDS, where corticosteroids have been helpful and further studies are required to investigate this.

-*Approximately 5% of patients will need ICU level care, and mortality depends on availability of ICU.*

-How to protect medical personnel - China protocol:

1) Standardized process in terms of patient care areas and flow.

2) PPE - double-layer gloves, double-layer shoe covers, isolation gown, masks, goggles, etc. "The most important is to cover the head"

3) Positive pressure masks - for aerosol generating procedures.



Q&A:

-Time window until infection and test positive? 3d by PCR, and 7d by Serological.

-Who did you test? They abandoned risk factor criteria quickly and just tested anyone with symptoms.

-What is the best test? PCR is better than Antibody test for sensitivity. But the Antibody test is helpful, as PCR can have false negative by week 3. Antibody test is helpful to see the overall population prevalence in terms of patients with mild or no symptoms.

-Does viral RNA degradation of samples happen? Tests are done within 4 hours in China, or frozen at -20C otherwise there is increased false negative.

-What is risk for pregnant women? These cases were mild, and no severe/intubated cases were seen so far in Shanghai (no Wuhan data presented).

-*What is the underlying medical conditions that are high risk? Heart disease do the worst - the virus causes myocarditis as well.
*
-What percentage of patients have antibodies? Every recovered patient tested have found to have antibodies on testing but it is unclear if these are actually protective.

-What is the dosage for hydroxychloroquine? 400mg bid x1d, 400mg po qd. *They did not treat with azithromycin due to hepatotoxicity *observed.

-What is the risk to health care workers? There were none of his colleagues who went to Wuhan to help that became infected with COVID, and this is attributed to PPE.

-What is the outcome of COVID survivors? Lung fibrosis is definitely less than SARS and most patients had a good long-term outcome.

Rex.



The false positive rate is shocking!  They were using two serial swabs.  Now they're swabbing a lot more.  In the article I posted before this, the Fire Chief explained that get tested is not pleasant...

*Hayward Fire Department Captain Don Nichelson described what to expect during the testing procedure

“I want make sure everybody knows that this is an uncomfortable procedure. There is a nasal swab that goes to the back of the nose,” Nichelson said. “They’re going to swab that 10 or 20 times, each nostril. There is another swab to the back of the throat 10 or 20 times.”*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 27, 2020)

*Bio* said:


> I live in the Bay Area and they just started drive through testing in Hayward on Monday at a local Fire Department.  They're doing the tests every day.  On day one, Monday, 54 people out of 207 tested positive.  More than 25%.  You had to be symptomatic and have a minimum 100 degree fever to be tested.  It will be interesting to see what the results for the week are!  Those results don't account for those who have the disease, are contagious, but aren't symptomatic.  Obviously the number of those infected and spreading it is much higher.
> 
> https://www.kron4.com/news/bay-area/54-people-test-positive-on-1st-day-of-haywards-free-coronavirus-testing/



Yes it appears loads of people are infected and many don't even know. Boris Johnson the UK prime minister also has Covid-19. That is the equivalent of Donald Trump getting it in the US. Boris Johnson, Prince Charles and the UK health minister have all come out in the last few days as being infected. They travel a lot and are constantly around people but to me it adds weight to the reports that possibly millions are walking around with the virus. These people in a position of power are getting tested whereas most others aren't so have no idea if they have the virus or not.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 27, 2020)

bbuck said:


> It still seems that there is little definitely known about this disease.  And most things I see are just supposition.  I don't suppose we will have any real facts for some time.  From the 10's of thousands of cases in the US a handful of people have damaged lungs but we don't know what there history was. If they had an undiagnosed condition, smoked vaped etc. The last I resd the other day WHO expected a fatality rate of just over 1%. With that mostly all coming from older people. As most people that catch it will probably never be officially diagnosed with it we we never know for sure the real numbers.



The death rates are fairly low especially in younger people but once the health service is bombarded with infected people they will increase. Look at Italy and the death rate was up to 10% at one time and the numbers of deaths in younger people started to increase daily. 

In most countries the death rate is currently at approx 5%. Granted testing is minimal so there are probably thousands (maybe millions) in every country walking around infected and don't even know it. For many it could just be a bad case of flu but for some the effects seem to be devastating. I do agree most y healthy young people can get through this easily and it shouldn't be a major issue.

Now some people always go on about underlying health issues but they are actually very common in large numbers of the population. This virus attacks the lungs amongst other areas and more than 25 million people in the USA suffer from asthma so that is a lot of people who are extremely vulnerable.


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 27, 2020)

The United States now has more coroanvirus cases than any other country with over 82,400, according to Johns Hopkins University. 

There were more than 81,700 known cases in China and 80,500 in Italy. 

Considering Italy's population is just over 60 million, they are in the worst shape.  In the US, California has almost 40 million and New York has almost 20 million.


----------



## pitshack (Mar 28, 2020)

You can bet your ass that the numbers coming out of China are inaccurate. I find it hard to believe that China, with its massive population, has less cases than Italy, a country with a much smaller populace.


----------



## bbuck (Mar 28, 2020)

I live in the Seattle area and a few weeks ago I got the worst cold that I can remember ever having which turned into a slight respiratory infection. I saw my TRT Dr during that time and he said let him know if it got worse. So who knows if I was one of the uncounted ones. Personally I figure more people haven't been diagnosed then have been. So the death rate would be much lower then 5%. You look at Germany and their case rate is very low. Italy's is high. It will be a long time till we have a handle on that. So far zero people under 30 have died in Italy. Just for a point of reference I looked up the stats for Flu in this country. The mid number for hospitalizations according to the CDC is over 500,000 for the flu and about 40,000 died from the flu. Since they really don't track it since it is every year. I figure this wave will peak in the next 2-3 weeks from what I read. And then the next wave will be weeks later with hopefully a lower totals. It could be a year or more till "herd immunity" sets in.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 28, 2020)

pitshack said:


> You can bet your ass that the numbers coming out of China are inaccurate. I find it hard to believe that China, with its massive population, has less cases than Italy, a country with a much smaller populace.



I agree. Wuhan city has a population of 11 million. The province of Hubei is at about 59 million and the whole of china a massive 1.4 billion. Granted they took extreme measures. Measures very few other countries could do because they have no human rights whatsoever. So that is a massive factor but I am sure numbers are much higher than they have stated. I am sure they are hiding certain things from the rest of the world.

Italy is also very different from many other countries. It is a very densely populated country and it's average age is much higher than many other countries. It's health service is also poor especially when compared to the likes of China and the USA.

Even in the likes of India you have police beating people with sticks because they are found walking outside now. Jordan has some of the most extreme measures regarding lockdown which they have now eased off. They banned all driving in the country and even supermarkets and pharmacies were closed.

The issue with this virus is it's so contagious so we are going to see numbers continue to shoot up. NYC is looking really bad right now. I am the last person to exaggerate and make this something it's not but when I see ICU's in certain hospitals in video and a giant refrigerated truck to store dead bodes outside NYC hospital it's clear this is not something to take lightly.


----------



## Viking (Mar 28, 2020)

I wasn't too concerned at first but things are starting to get much worse. I saw a video about NYC and it looked really bad.


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 29, 2020)

*Bio* said:


> The United States now has more coroanvirus cases than any other country with over 82,400, according to Johns Hopkins University.
> 
> There were more than 81,700 known cases in China and 80,500 in Italy.
> 
> Considering Italy's population is just over 60 million, they are in the worst shape.  In the US, California has almost 40 million and New York has almost 20 million.



When I posted that yesterday, it had already jumped to over 100,000+.  I just checked the number now and it's 122,666.  Italy is now 92,472.

https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 29, 2020)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=4J0d59dd-qM


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 29, 2020)

Unfortunately there are still many who think that this is just another "flu".

And some kid trying to gain fame by purposely getting infected by Licking the toilet bowl https://goodyfeed.com/coronavirus-challenge/amp/


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 29, 2020)

Elvia1023 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=4J0d59dd-qM



The video doesn't show up on the page but just wanted to quote this again to state it's a great video and really worth watching. The guy is very informal and explains exactly what the virus does inside the human body and how it kills. How it is much different to the "flu" because many seem to think they are the same. He would make a great teacher.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 1, 2020)

Considering my country is 2nd in the world for deaths per 1 million population quite a lot of people are relaxed about it. I am relaxed as well but I stay away from people but I just worry about my parents. My brother still lives at home and works in a supermarket (on the till daily) so the chances of him catching it are high and it could be a death sentence if my dad caught it (lot's of health issues and smoked for 50 years). I take Flex out in the day for walks and I see people together and some were even having a pinic with about 10 people (adults and small childeren) all together. Most are taking it serious though and many have masks on. Weirdly I saw a few places (turkish kebab and bakery etc) open but they must have asked for permission as you don't risk it over here as the government is very strict. Things are starting to climb in the UK now. They have just cancelled Wimbledon tennis tournament that was due to take place on June 29-July 12.


----------



## *Bio* (Apr 1, 2020)

An interesting statistic came out a couple of days ago.  I believe this is a US statistic, 40% of the people hospitalized are between the ages of 20 and 54.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 1, 2020)

This guy is a bit out there but when he starts going into coronavirus remedies and he really knows his stuff. I know my supplements and this guy impresses me a lot. He mentions a lot of the things that have been discussed but has some really interesting tips. Definitely worth watching...


BOOSTING IMMUNITY FOR BODYBUILDERS! - YouTube


----------



## *Bio* (Apr 3, 2020)

This is a friend of mine.  I posted his story at PM once it was made public.  Thankfully he pulled through.  He was on tour in Europe when things broke.  The tour was cancelled he came home but was very ill.  He tested positive for COVID-19 and was in a coma on a respirator for 12 days!

https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/death-angels-will-carroll-checks-in-from-the-hospital-rumors-of-my-death-have-greatly-been-exaggerated/


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 3, 2020)

*Bio* said:


> https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/death-angels-will-carroll-checks-in-from-the-hospital-rumors-of-my-death-have-greatly-been-exaggerated/



thks for sharing!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 7, 2020)

Boris Johnson the UK Prime Minister has been taken to intensive care. This is really bad so hopefully he pulls through. I believe his pregnant wife is also infected.


----------



## *Bio* (Apr 8, 2020)

I just got tested today. Two weeks ago I was waking up at night because I was unable to breathe well. I couldn't take a regular breath. I was fighting to get air. I had to sit up which helped. Luckily our bed frame is electric and I raised the head of the bed up. I have a cough as well. My lungs feel irritated. It's not sleep apnea. I've had that and this is a different feeling. Things seemed to be getting better at the end of last week but the last couple of nights it seems to be getting worse and the cough is increasing. No fever though. Since this is now the third week I called my doctor. She sent me for the test this morning. I've had an upper respiratory infection before due to the Humira lowering my immune system. It could be that, we'll see. I actually stopped taking Humira 3 weeks ago. Being up moving makes it feel better. My doctor will get the results in 3 to 5 days.


----------



## BulkPowders (Apr 8, 2020)

I heard that Wuhan was unsealed today, but they still need to scan QR code to register their personal information when they take public transportation out of the community


----------



## BulkPowders (Apr 8, 2020)

QR code is very common in China. It can be used for payment, transportation, registration and check-in


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 10, 2020)

Elvia1023 said:


> Boris Johnson the UK Prime Minister has been taken to intensive care. This is really bad so hopefully he pulls through. I believe his pregnant wife is also infected.



This is really bad news, especially for his pregnant wife.


----------



## striffe (Apr 11, 2020)

BulkPowders said:


> I heard that Wuhan was unsealed today, but they still need to scan QR code to register their personal information when they take public transportation out of the community



It's impressive how they have managed to control the spread with such a massive population.


----------



## *Bio* (Apr 11, 2020)

striffe said:


> It's impressive how they have managed to control the spread with such a massive population.



US Intelligence has said they don't believe the numbers that China is reporting.


----------



## *Bio* (Apr 11, 2020)

My test came back negative! I'm happy but I was sort of hoping I would have it, not severely, and then have the antibodies so I could donate plasma.

I have an upper respiratory infection. These are somewhat common with Humira. The flip side is that this one is worse than the last one. Three weeks ago I would wake up every night because I couldn't breathe. I've been coughing the whole time. This week I've been wheezing and coughing so bad it's hard to stay asleep. Luckily I stopped taking Humira. My shot would have been the same day this came on which would have made it much worse. So, it dawned on me that maybe I'm lucky I didn't have COVID-19. If that's how my body handles an upper respiratory infection, due to Humira lowering my immune system, then I probably would have had a lot of trouble with COVID-19.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 12, 2020)

*Bio* said:


> My test came back negative! I'm happy but I was sort of hoping I would have it, not severely, and then have the antibodies so I could donate plasma.
> 
> I have an upper respiratory infection. These are somewhat common with Humira. The flip side is that this one is worse than the last one. Three weeks ago I would wake up every night because I couldn't breathe. I've been coughing the whole time. This week I've been wheezing and coughing so bad it's hard to stay asleep. Luckily I stopped taking Humira. My shot would have been the same day this came on which would have made it much worse. So, it dawned on me that maybe I'm lucky I didn't have COVID-19. If that's how my body handles an upper respiratory infection, due to Humira lowering my immune system, then I probably would have had a lot of trouble with COVID-19.



That's great news. Well as you allude to if we are going to get it we probably want to get it now whilst everything is shut down and we have very little to do. It would be really annoying going through self isolation and shut down for 6+ weeks then they open everything back up and you catch the virus and have to spend another few weeks stuck inside again  Although that is going on the hope we would be fine with the virus but as you know some people are going through hell and back so hopefully none of us catch this.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 12, 2020)

*Bio* said:


> US Intelligence has said they don't believe the numbers that China is reporting.



I think that is fairly obvious but who knows. They do seem to have it under control now but I am sure it will return. The only reason they were able to control it is the fact they are prepared to go to any length to stop it. Meaning their human rights are non existant and they don't care so whatever is necessary they will do whereas most other nations would never go to those extremes. Although one could argue many other nations are far too soft and it's hard to disagree with that. Half the people in the UK can't even stay in and watch tv and are out in force so it's no wonder there death rate figures are currently so high.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 12, 2020)

ASHOP said:


> This is really bad news, especially for his pregnant wife.



He is out for intensive care which is good news.


----------



## BulkPowders (Apr 18, 2020)

I hope you are all in good health,


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 19, 2020)

The gym's here may open up soon which will be amazing. I have heard they are going to open up the schools in a few weeks as well. I know other countries in Europe are starting to ease restrictions as well. The UK has extended it's lockdown by another 3 weeks but they were behind most of Europe at the start.


----------



## odin (Apr 20, 2020)

I had to cancel my vacation. I know the cafe opposite me had to close down permanently. I just read how they are permanently closing 30 Gold's locations. Does anyone have any good news? Every state is different but I am hoping things start to reopen in May.


----------



## Thermo (Apr 21, 2020)

SITREP.   ---  I've teleworked from home for almost a month.  Word has come out that 2 Staff Members have tested positive.  I'm famous for allergies, all this while Allergy Season.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 24, 2020)

It's crazy the amount of conflicting data on all of this. I think it's a bit of both and some are gravely sick from the virus. However I bet loads have had it and didn't even know. It's not right what they have been doing with the death rate as well. I have heard from multiple sources in many places if you go into hospital with any respiratory illness and die their reason for death is labelled as covid 19. People have died from lung cancer and they are listed as covid 19. I believe the actual test is not even a test for the virus either and simply a byproduct of the virus which can come up with various other illnesses. Therefore the amount of false positives is supposed to be huge and when they die they are being labelled as covid 19 as well. I am lookign forward to when this has all settled down. Although I am sure life won't be the same for a long time.


----------



## *Bio* (Apr 24, 2020)

Elvia1023 said:


> It's crazy the amount of conflicting data on all of this. I think it's a bit of both and some are gravely sick from the virus. However I bet loads have had it and didn't even know. It's not right what they have been doing with the death rate as well. I have heard from multiple sources in many places if you go into hospital with any respiratory illness and die their reason for death is labelled as covid 19. People have died from lung cancer and they are listed as covid 19. I believe the actual test is not even a test for the virus either and simply a byproduct of the virus which can come up with various other illnesses. Therefore the amount of false positives is supposed to be huge and when they die they are being labelled as covid 19 as well. I am lookign forward to when this has all settled down. Although I am sure life won't be the same for a long time.



If you're hospitalized due to respiratory illness, they will test you for COVID-19.  If someone had lung cancer, contracted COVID and died, it's still fair to say they died from COVID.  If someone had lung cancer and died from a heart attack, the death certificate is going to say heart attack.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 24, 2020)

*Bio* said:


> If you're hospitalized due to respiratory illness, they will test you for COVID-19.  If someone had lung cancer, contracted COVID and died, it's still fair to say they died from COVID.  If someone had lung cancer and died from a heart attack, the death certificate is going to say heart attack.



I wrote that post on here then figured copy and paste it on promuscle too. I have just replied on there as well.

No that is different and I would completely agree covid 19 was the cause (well final cause) of their death. That has happened with many people as they already had existing illnesses. I saw an interview with a hospital worker in the UK stating they were told to put covid 19 on all respiratory illnesses that come in regardless of testing positive or not. It doesn't make any sense but that is what he said in the video. I am trying to find it but can't locate it as there is so much stuff when you google those terms. The actual testing itself isn't even that accurate either. I have read anything from 10% to 35% are incorrect but who really knows. As I have always posted I know this bad and some are really suffering.


----------



## Jim550 (Apr 24, 2020)

*Bio* said:


> My test came back negative! I'm happy but I was sort of hoping I would have it, not severely, and then have the antibodies so I could donate plasma.
> 
> I have an upper respiratory infection. These are somewhat common with Humira. The flip side is that this one is worse than the last one. Three weeks ago I would wake up every night because I couldn't breathe. I've been coughing the whole time. This week I've been wheezing and coughing so bad it's hard to stay asleep. Luckily I stopped taking Humira. My shot would have been the same day this came on which would have made it much worse. So, it dawned on me that maybe I'm lucky I didn't have COVID-19. If that's how my body handles an upper respiratory infection, due to Humira lowering my immune system, then I probably would have had a lot of trouble with COVID-19.



Good to hear man! How are you doing now, I hope you are better?  I saw something on the Dr. OZ today when I woke up about a lady first tested negative and then tested positive due to the test not being accurate. She was on the respirator for 10 days taken off started getting a little better then it got worse and went back on the vent but she is now completely recovered.  My mom hasn't started a certain medication she was wrote for her RA because of it affecting her immune system which she doesn't have a good immune system already so I think that was a wise decision to not take the Humira.  

I heard they are opening more things up as of today here and was told they are opening gyms, restaurants/bars on the 1st of the month.  I was wondering if maybe it was too soon but I guess time will tell...


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 25, 2020)

The gyms may be opening, but do you really want to go back there at this moment in time? Kinda scares the shit out of me just thinking about it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 2, 2020)

Concreteguy said:


> The gyms may be opening, but do you really want to go back there at this moment in time? Kinda scares the shit out of me just thinking about it.



My gym opens on the 11th May and I will be going the first day back. It's 24/7 but I need to find out if there are restrictions in place when it reopens. They may have to just have it open when it's staffed so they can make sure guildlines are followed. All pointless because when I go in the night there is usually about 2 people inside the gym.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 2, 2020)

https://thenationalpulse.com/coronavirus/coronavirus-came-from-lab-metzl/


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 9, 2020)

Things have really settled now in Europe. My gym is back to 24/7 and they have even opened the saunas as well. The UK is still having some issues. I read the other day the UK had more deaths in 1 day then the whole of the EU which is 27 countries.


----------



## AGGRO (Jun 13, 2020)

The world seems to have forgotten about corona. It's good to be back in the gym.


----------



## slide (Jun 14, 2020)

Gyms open here now and restaurants are at 50%. Some semblance of normalcy (whatever that means now) being able to hit the gym and do dinner at a restaurant. There are still (some) restrictions in place, but none that really seem to be too impactful now. 

-s


----------

